# Poked a hole: got pictures too



## Barry Duggan (Nov 1, 2015)

in a fat doe right about dark Sat. evening. My first of the year.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 1, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 1, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> in a fat doe right about dark Sat. evening. My first of the year.




Pics or it didn't happen. ........

Mighty fine my friend..... mighty fine! ! ! ! !


----------



## Dennis (Nov 1, 2015)

Great job


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 1, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> in a fat doe right about dark Sat. evening. My first of the year.



In Maconga?


----------



## Red Arrow (Nov 1, 2015)

Congrats buddy!  Saturday afternoon was good. Lots of deer moving. I poked a hole in one too!


----------



## JBranch (Nov 1, 2015)

Congrats Brother Barry!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 1, 2015)

congrats


----------



## robert carter (Nov 1, 2015)

Congrats Old Man!!RC


----------



## Stump Shooter (Nov 1, 2015)

Proud for you Barry, good job!


----------



## Todd Cook (Nov 1, 2015)

John Cooper said:


> Pics or it didn't happen. ........
> 
> Mighty fine my friend..... mighty fine! ! ! ! !



Oh, it happened. I drug it 200 yards uphill! She was a big one too, 125 pounds on the scales.


----------



## Vance Henry (Nov 1, 2015)

Good job and congrats.


----------



## Al33 (Nov 1, 2015)

Way t go0 Barry!!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 2, 2015)

And no pictures!


----------



## eman1885 (Nov 2, 2015)

congrats!


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 2, 2015)

you ole hole poker you .....congrats on whackin' ya one ...


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 2, 2015)

Good job buddy Barry, I am proud for  ya!
This doe weighed 125 lbs on the official scale. She was grown.
Barry put a fine shot on her, double lunged and stuck in the far shoulder. 
But, the deer hardly left a blood trail and ran a long way, in the dark.

This was the first track on an animal that mattered for my young Blue Heeler. 
I started her at the first blood and it took about 10 minutes, and a few backtracks, until she led us right to the doe; 
at least 200 yards through pretty thick woods. Without the dog, she would have been mighty hard to find.
First blood for the Heeler; good job Ruby!
Me, "Barry, got her"
Barry: "Got Blood?"
Me: "Yep, a whole deer full of it".
Good times, happy ending.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Nov 2, 2015)

Way to go Barry and way to go Ruby!!!


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 2, 2015)

Congratulations Barry! Fine doe.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 2, 2015)

D.Poole watched four deer feed round and round a water oak Sat. morning, then made me go up there that afternoon. I didn't want to go, but like I said, he made me. And, he didn't tell me a deer wasn't gonna come back until it was almost too dark to shoot, but thankfully the good Lord was looking out for me...again.

Don't know what I would have done differently, even in good light. Shooting a 1 1/4" Abowyer single bevel broadhead, nocturnal nock, with a GT big blem 15/35 samached in between. Arrow weighed 525gr with about 265ish up front. Split two ribs going in, double lunged, but hit that hard spot low in the off side shoulder, which meant no exit wound, which meant little blood. Did I mention it broke her leg too? A lot of blood puddled in there.

Ruby, first deer that she's found. She got a touch excited to begin with, then settled down, got a little confused on a wet scrape, on a road bed, then went straight to it, and claimed it as her own. She was as happy as a dog who's family just came home from a two week vacation. Good girl.

Those rascals Todd and D. Poole ran a stick thru that doe's rear legs and ran off up the hill with her. Didn't even give a fellow a chance to drag his own deer up that hill. Every time I almost caught up to them, to object, they took off again...man I sure wanted to drag.

Jeff wouldn't even let me skin and quarter my own deer, by myself. Then about the time we got hide peeled off the hind quarters, here come BamBam. He goes to ramming his fist between the hide and meat, then snatches that hide slam down to her front shoulders. I felt so cheated.

About that nocturnal, I'm not so sure they don't give a deer that H-bomb effect. She didn't appear to like that thing chasing her, and she couldn't out run it either.

Good times with good people...what more can one ask for.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 2, 2015)

Good deal with pictures. The off shoulder give her the H-bomb. Could you see the nock as she ran off?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 2, 2015)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Good deal with pictures. The off shoulder give her the H-bomb. Could you see the nock as she ran off?



Oh yeah, nock was glowing like a diamond in a goat's rear end. It was turned off when Jeff found the arrow, but I can turn it a on now. How dat happen? You don't reckon she turned it off do ya?


----------



## Dennis (Nov 2, 2015)

Great job Ruby!!!!


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 2, 2015)

Nice story and good dog.


----------



## Barebowyer (Nov 2, 2015)

Congrats!  Great Job!


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 2, 2015)

Congrats Barry and his new friend Ruby! Just remember to return the favor (dragging and skinning) on the next one......


----------



## mudcreek (Nov 2, 2015)

Well done.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Nov 2, 2015)

robert carter said:


> Congrats Old Man!!RC



I will have to agree with RC. Oh and by the way one side of your hair is shorter than the other. You must have stood up this time.


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 2, 2015)

Congrates Barry!!!!! and I think Ruby deserves a First Blood Award too!!!!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Nov 3, 2015)

Congrats Barry! Good job ruby!


----------



## rehatch (Nov 3, 2015)

Congrats Barry!  Thats a big doe for sure.  Im mighty proud for you buddy!


----------



## Blueridge (Nov 3, 2015)

way to go Barry  , that back stretcher must have helped.


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 3, 2015)

Blueridge said:


> way to go Barry  , that back stretcher must have helped.



I believe it has made him more limber, and just a skosh taller.


----------



## bam_bam (Nov 3, 2015)

Awesome job Barry. Would want to spend my weekend any other way.


----------



## Clipper (Nov 3, 2015)

I loved the story and the fact that Ruby found your deer for you.  A Blue Heeler is hard to beat.  Congratulations on a successful hunt.


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Nov 4, 2015)

the dog can't believe it either in the first picture....wtg


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 4, 2015)

Jake Allen said:


> I believe it has made him more limber, and just a skosh taller.



Somehow I knew I shoulda just kept my mouth shut.



Shane Whitlock said:


> the dog can't believe it either in the first picture....wtg



She's just tidying up the entrance wound there Shane.


----------



## Rix56 (Nov 4, 2015)

*Way to go*

Nice one Barry, looks like a trophy to me


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 7, 2015)

Great job bud!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 8, 2015)

Congratulations, my friend! 

And way to go Ravishing Ruby!


----------



## snakekiller (Nov 8, 2015)

Way to go barry


----------

